
Show HN: BlackstarCMS API-first, headless CMS built for developers - liammclennan
http://demo.blackstarcms.net/
======
stephenr
I checked the homepage. There is no obvious information about the type of
license for this, price if any, etc.

"Private beta soon" says (to me) that it will be proprietary, and the fact
that the "first class" clients are JavaScript and .Net makes me think the
backend is .net based also, which pretty much implies running on Windows
server.

This of course is all speculation, but without information what else can we
do?

~~~
liammclennan
The license and price will be decided before the product is released, which
will probably be around July or August.

I will provide clients for JS and .NET as well as any others that are
worthwhile, but they are thin wrappers around an HTTP API.

The server is a node application with a Sqlite database. I intend to provide a
quality installation experience for windows, linux and osx.

Thanks for taking a look.

~~~
stephenr
At the very least I would recommend you _allow_ it to work with a full RDBMS
like MySQL/compatible or PostgreSQL. SQLite means you can't have online
replication, which means you can't make it HA.

------
liammclennan
More info:

* [http://blackstarcms.net/](http://blackstarcms.net/) * [http://withouttheloop.com/articles/2016-04-27-headless-cms/](http://withouttheloop.com/articles/2016-04-27-headless-cms/)

